# 1985 Quantum wagon....



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Need to know the fuel tank capacity on a 1985 Quantum wagon. Anybody? Thanks.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

Well i put 11.894 gallons in my quantum the other day and still had somewhere between 1/8 and 1/4 of a tank left.

Also if you have a Bently it sould state in there or even the owners manual.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*1985 Quantum s/w fuel capacity...*

bimrpwr.... Thanks. My sending unit is missing, therefore I have no idea what amount is left in the tank. Just been adding every couple hundred miles. I need a sending unit. David.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

From the 1987 owners manual I still has the FWD at 16 gallons and syncro at 18


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Fuel capacity, Quantum....*

Thanks. 16 gallons looks to be close to correct , based on the amount I've put in at various times. Still need that sending unit!! Thanks, David.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

i dont remember how many gallons each fill up was on my quantum, but I was usually going 250-275 miles before filling up


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Fuel capacity, '85 Quantum s/w...*

Aw614... Thanks. I took a road trip, and averaged 33-34 mpg. I drove about 325 miles before I filled it up. Still don't know the real capacity, so I just carry a gallon of gas in case I should run out. Still need that sending unit!! David.


----------

